# Taking an online class



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

And all of the participation points involve being "in class" and participating in an online forum and respondong to my fellow students. 

Well well, looks like all of my time spent here is going to pay off!

Just thought I would share. I am in my 2nd quarter of my college education at the age of almost 30  For those interested I am majoring in Accounting so I am taking accounting and business classes currently. I hope to someday focus on Forensics Accounting which is basically interpreting and pinpointing problems within financial information. It will open doors for me in fraud investigation, something I am passionate about after the FBI raided my office a while back and ultimately resulted in landing the former owner of my company in Federal Prison for running an elaborate ponzi scheme. His trial is set for later this month


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's awesome Carriana! I wish you the best of luck in your upcoming semester.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well that should work great for you!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

thats great,I've been thinking about doing that also.
we're starting A biz in Costa Rica this year,at some point I'm going to have to have some small credential.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

william williamson said:


> thats great,I've been thinking about doing that also.
> we're starting A biz in Costa Rica this year,at some point I'm going to have to have some small credential.


I would highly recommend it. I start college on the 25th and the variety of skills and doors colleges can open or provide are amazing.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Love it! Good for you  I'm itchin to get back into school myself. Hopefully soon. Way to go lady. Keep chasin!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wow...Foresnsic accounting...cool.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> wow...Foresnsic accounting...cool.


Yup, I figured since my favorite part of my job is when there is a problem and I have to dig around to find it that that would be perfect for me. Day to day accounting work is a snooze fest, and then there's taxes, blech, not for me!

Not all accounting is boring 

Thanks everyone for your encouragement  I was skeptical about whether I had the self discipline to take an online class but having already been a part of an online forum is going to make it a lot easier.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

The only real pain is to remember to do whatever required # posts... Usually on separate days. I wrote on my calendar to remind me...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

beccaboo said:


> The only real pain is to remember to do whatever required # posts... Usually on separate days. I wrote on my calendar to remind me...


Yeah, that's kind of silly. Patricipation is participation regardless of how many days you are logged on. Provided the posts have substance I don't really think it matters over how many days they are done, but whatever. I don't make the rules. Heh.

I think I logged in every day the first week just to see if any drama broke out in people's responses. Some of the responders could have been a bit more polite in the way they responded but for the most part it was pretty coridal. Not like on here sometimes, ha ha!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I also take online college courses and it seems people are more diligent in watching their tongue in a class setting... However, you know me if I disagree I say it but not without proof of my point.... heheheheheheh


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats Carri i hope it goes well for you!!!



I sometimes think about going back but man I hate school and doing homework. I need about 15 credits and I would have my B.S. I was going to school to be a veterinarian but that did not pan out.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That's awesome, Carriana! I got my entire Associates Degree online and took quite a few for my Bachelors online as well. I actually prefer online classes to sitting in a classroom, which is somewhat ironic considering I have a teaching degree.


----------

